# Anybody from Hull?



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Any of you guys from 'Ull? Tigers? Hull FC? KR?

Can't see this thread going for long. My bets it'll slide down Sticky's page like nothing has ever slid before. Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Any of you guys from 'Ull? Tigers? Hull FC? KR?
> 
> Can't see this thread going for long. My bets it'll slide down Sticky's page like nothing has ever slid before. Is there anybody out there?


Would never normally have to reply to my own thread but there must be someone else from Hull watching. Such a popular website. I know Hull has had a kicking in the past but it's not all that bad a place! Come on guys, where are you?


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

tumbleweed


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm from Hull matey.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't think many people from hull know how to wash let alone work the internetz :whistling:

For the record Im a giants man myself :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

spawn of Haney - thanks for replying. I was getting a bit lonely!

On the Build - that's simple ignorance.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

AngelsFall said:


> tumbleweed


You gotta be a Southerner!


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You gotta be a Southerner!


Haha thats an easy assumption going by the fact that the majority of the country is southern compared to you up in Hull, but yes your correct...

made myself look silly putting 'tumbleweed' then someone posting straight after saying theyre from hull..


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> spawn of Haney - thanks for replying. I was getting a bit lonely!
> 
> On the Build - that's simple ignorance.


No worries, Hulls actually improved a lot as a City, sadly though the roads are a joke and unemployment is still high


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Corrected!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> No worries, Hulls actually improved a lot as a City, sadly though the roads are a joke and unemployment is still high


I live in Grimsby. It's the same in every town round here.

I got a crappy pizza delivery job and managed to get lucky with a car phone warehouse job.

I went to Ipswich to look for work a whileago fk me so so many jobs available in so many different trades. Got offered a couple of minimum wage factory 40 hour contracts which are impossible to get round here but living costs meant I would be earning a lot less than I was delivering pizzas 35 hours a week.

Ex girlfriend applied for loads of jobs while in a job Nd just heard nothing back had a cracking various cv including volunteering and no gaps


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Lived in Hull on a engineering job contract, just off Holderness Road, Severn street, got to say i was glad when i had finished it, wouldn't like to live there permanently, Hull has some nice places and very very bad places like everywhere else i suppose. Property was very cheap compared to where i live.Did a lot of work in Grimsby and a few other places, Immingham,in Linconshire, over the bridge twice a day.

Nice people there, town on a night out was rather busy, i do live in a small seaside town though in the North West.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Best thing I've seen from Hull is this -

__
https://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv%2Fporter-robinson-essential-mix-live-from-hull-bbc-radio1-01-28-2012


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Hulls not as bad as people make out. Admittedly there are some proper shitty parts! But the town isnt bad and Newland & Princess Av are good for going out for a meal and a few drinks.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Boothferry Park.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

why has hull got such a bad rep? always brought as being one of the worst places in the country


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Hell??

lived and worked there fore a year- people are indeed nice, city is crap though although i would say the areas around hull are nice, south cave, Beverly etc.

Would i go back errmm no cos aimmm a soverner mayte frawwwwm london.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure why anybody would come to work here it has one of the lowest wage paid stats in the country.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im from Hull also.

Live on newland avenue..i dont think its that bad tbh


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> Im from Hull also.
> 
> Live on newland avenue..i dont think its that bad tbh


Well, done and dusted. Four guys from Hull, I'm happy with that. Lots of good, sincere comments, recollections and always one or two negatives - same with any place of course. Just wondered what your thoughts were about my hometown, Hull (or maybe, er, Hell). Cheers fellas. Any comments we can share about your neck of the woods?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> Im from Hull also.
> 
> Live on newland avenue..i dont think its that bad tbh


You at Xcercise4less then, UK1989? I live Beverley Rd.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

im from hull also currently off holderness road but previously lived orchard park estate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

That's seven of us then. Worth starting a thread. Where do we all train? I was at Fitness First until it shut. I used to train at various bodybuilding gyms - Tornado; Peak Physique when I was a serious powerlifer. Now I'm at Xercise4less. It's cheap but not so cheerful but good enough for a clapped out old freak like me


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Another hullite here chaps born and bred. Bilton Grange estate


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I train at Bodyworld on Holderness road. It's a good gym


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm at Dw it might be considered a puffs gym but I just front squatted a pb of 160kg single there, yeah baby


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I'm at Nuffield Health - and its shit lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll be going to Hull Uni in september and was looking at exercise4less. Can't be worse than St Helens trust me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll be going to Hull Uni in september and was looking at exercise4less. Can't be worse than St Helens trust me!


Depends on how long you're prepared to wait for a bench lol.

If you can avoid peak times then fair enough if you can't AVOID.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I've actually been to hull A fair few times, don't like the place. Everybody seems really into their drugs up there and they don't annunciate their vowels properly!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I was at Uni in Hull in the 90s. Anybody remember a bar/club called Oasis, I worked there.

Great times were had in Hull, plenty of lovely student ladies, pity this isn't the Male Animal


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll be going to Hull Uni in september and was looking at exercise4less. Can't be worse than St Helens trust me!


I'm in my last year at Hull Uni now. exercise4less always looks rammed! Everytime I drive past it the car park is almost overflowing. But its within walking distance of all the student houses and its cheap. Dont use the Uni gym tho its wank.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I was at Uni in Hull in the 90s. Anybody remember a bar/club called Oasis, I worked there.
> 
> Great times were had in Hull, plenty of lovely student ladies, pity this isn't the Male Animal


Start a thread in MA :laugh:

Still some nice student ladies knocking about!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

1. Beefdinner: We're not all into drugs and of course we have our own accent, just like you people do. My education was good. Granted, the Hull tone isn't the best sounding vocally, but please accept there's good and bad in every neck of the woods. Including Wales!

2. Huntingground: Oasis wine bar was a long, long time ago! A nice memory jog that.

3. J H: Xercise4less is packed but it's ok in the middle of the afternoon when I train. And yep, there's some tasty chicks.

Thanks for replying guys. We've almost got three pages now!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah I know I apologise, I've only had experience with the minority and it's one I rather forget. Can't generalise the whole place, I was being narrow minded.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> I'm in my last year at Hull Uni now. exercise4less always looks rammed! Everytime I drive past it the car park is almost overflowing. But its within walking distance of all the student houses and its cheap. Dont use the Uni gym tho its wank.


Are there any free weights in the uni gym/ free bench + what do the dumbells go to mate? They only let us peek through the window and it looked full of machines


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I've actually been to hull A fair few times, don't like the place. Everybody seems really into their drugs up there and they don't annunciate their vowels properly!


If you ever find yourself here again then I will buy you your namesake  and maybe a bottle of fine wine lol.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> If you ever find yourself here again then I will buy you your namesake  and maybe a bottle of fine wine lol.


Thanks but I won't be going there again.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Are there any free weights in the uni gym/ free bench + what do the dumbells go to mate? They only let us peek through the window and it looked full of machines


It was over three years ago since I looked so cant remember. But its mostly machines and really small. Its about £200 for the year (maybe more now) which you could spend going to a proper gym so I really wouldnt bother with it mate.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> It was over three years ago since I looked so cant remember. But its mostly machines and really small. Its about £200 for the year (maybe more now) which you could spend going to a proper gym so I really wouldnt bother with it mate.


Cheers pal!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Are there any free weights in the uni gym/ free bench + what do the dumbells go to mate? They only let us peek through the window and it looked full of machines


Xercise4less is quite a vast place. All the static machinrs are placed where you enter. The free weights area is excellent and there's plenty of equipment. The dumbbells go to 75kgs - maybe even heavy enough for you, Jimmysteve95! I'm sure they would show you around if you're interested.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm also from hull mate


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Train at muscleworld opposite east park not a bad gym for a fiver a week with no joining fees


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> I'm also from hull mate


Nice to meet you, Benis1991. What gym?

* mrproc...My mate goes to your gym. Says it's great. Known as Little Jon.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

No specific gym yet mate, been training at city of hull aba for a little while, but mainly training at home  where do you go?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm from Hell.... I mean Hull


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I went to Hull once when on tour with a band. Some girl was talking to me and I had absolutely NO idea what she was saying, had to ask her to repeat herself four times then had to tell her I couldn't understand her which was embarrassing. :whistling:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> I've actually been to hull A fair few times, don't like the place. Everybody seems really into their drugs up there and they don't annunciate their vowels properly!


Didnt see this until I just posted...its true...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> I went to Hull once when on tour with a band. Some girl was talking to me and I had absolutely NO idea what she was saying, had to ask her to repeat herself four times then had to tell her I couldn't understand her which was embarrassing. :whistling:


Your vocal tone must me so eloquent. You should read the BBC News with your unblemished accent!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Didnt see this until I just posted...its true...


Think I'll move to Sussex then, it's drug-free and you are all oh-so well-spoken. Hey mate, don't tar everyone with the same brush. That shows ignorance and makes you look rather foolish. It's clear where the genuine folks are from and where the arrogant ones are!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Think I'll move to Sussex then, it's drug-free and you are all oh-so well-spoken. Hey mate, don't tar everyone with the same brush. That shows ignorance and makes you look rather foolish. It's clear where the genuine folks are from and where the arrogant ones are!


Hey Mate.

I haven't tarred anyone with the same brush, just a gentle humorous dig, but you've done a good job of tarring everyone in Sussex with a drug problem and an "oh-so-well-spoken" accent. I`m not posh, I actually have a "Sussex accent" which to most people would sound very slightly west country (being in a rural area and all that)

Me and @beefdinner both had a similar experience in the same town....thats about it and we are both from opposite ends of this island and both of us would have very different accents (I assume) but no problem in understanding each other. It it may have been the particular individuals we were talking too. I have friends from Carlisle, the borders, Holyhead...and I can understand them and they can understand me, I work in a call centre and speak to people from the Orkney islands down to the isles of Scilly so I am good at understanding accents can even speak a bit of Welsh and Gaelic.

I'm actually quite a linguaphile and read up on accents and dialects with the UK being of particular interest and it's a shame that certain accents and dialects are dying out (mine included) especially when we have such a rich assortment of them in such a tiny space.

It was just Hull was a problem for me. (and @beefdinner) I hope that is alright with you?

And if anything you've come across as arrogant and defensive.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Hey Mate.
> 
> I haven't tarred anyone with the same brush, just a gentle humorous dig, but you've done a good job of tarring everyone in Sussex with a drug problem and an "oh-so-well-spoken" accent. I`m not posh, I actually have a "Sussex accent" which to most people would sound very slightly west country (being in a rural area and all that)
> 
> ...


Woah! No worries, mate. But perhaps you should have explored your reasoning in the first place. A couple of throwaway remarks without reason would wind anybody up, would they not? No hard feelings. I hope we understand each other now. Take care bud.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Every area has a bad part. Hull is no worse than anywhere else.

Maybe @Cactus87 was talking to a smackhead


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Davey666 said:


> Every area has a bad part. Hull is no worse than anywhere else.
> 
> Maybe @Cactus87 was talking to a smackhead


No, it was a teenage girl who was at one of the shows on the tour.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Cactus87, what's your band called anyway? I go to loads of gigs. Wondering if I've seen yours. You look like a heavy rock outfit.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Hey Cactus87, what's your band called anyway? I go to loads of gigs. Wondering if I've seen yours. You look like a heavy rock outfit.


It was this band- Verses






I`m not in them just helped doing merch and stuff..


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Xercise4less is quite a vast place. All the static machinrs are placed where you enter. The free weights area is excellent and there's plenty of equipment. The dumbbells go to 75kgs - maybe even heavy enough for you, Jimmysteve95! I'm sure they would show you around if you're interested.


Haha, my avitar is decieving. I'm only 12 stone :lol: As for now 34's are enough for me!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I was actually quite harsh about Hull. That place made me discover chip spice, never heard of the stuff before but I love it. What I hate is that you lot say "bread cakes" it's a f.ucking bread roll mun :tongue:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Been to Hull once.....i aint got time fa dat!!

no place for a scouser haha


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Haha, my avitar is decieving. I'm only 12 stone :lol: As for now 34's are enough for me!


I agree, jimmySteve. There was a time I might have tackled those silly weights. Ain't seen nobody pick 'em up yet. Anyway hope you get some idea about the place bud.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I was actually quite harsh about Hull. That place made me discover chip spice, never heard of the stuff before but I love it. What I hate is that you lot say "bread cakes" it's a f.ucking bread roll mun :tongue:


I agree about the 'bread cakes', Beefdinner to a point. Asking my wife, she said they are the flatter, more traditional rolls, rather than the pre-packed rounded ones. Isn't life interesting? You'll sleep tonight now!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Been to Hull once.....i aint got time fa dat!!
> 
> no place for a scouser haha


No probs, Hayesy. How's the thread about your home city coming along?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> No probs, Hayesy. How's the thread about your home city coming along?


hahaha on the way


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

I'm in hospitality at the Kc on sat, up the Tigers.

Back to the premier league!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

They'll do it, Haney. We'll be up there pal. Enjoy the match.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Never seen any chippys sell pattys apart from the hull area. Bit of a random post lol btw we did it ctid only just tho cheers leeds


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> Never seen any chippys sell pattys apart from the hull area. Bit of a random post lol btw we did it ctid only just tho cheers leeds


It's like breadcakes being called 'rolls' elsewhere, mrproc. Our beloved patties are probably known as 'potato-adorned battered-topped roundlings' or something equally middle class in other parts!

Well done City!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

if anyone's interested who lives in the hull area Websters butchers on newland ave are doing 5 kilos of chicken breast for £20.00 and various other offers and if you spend over a tenner they'll deliver it for free. link to their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Webstersfamilybutchers

you can also phone them to make an order :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> if anyone's interested who lives in the hull area Websters butchers on newland ave are doing 5 kilos of chicken breast for £20.00 and various other offers and if you spend over a tenner they'll deliver it for free. link to their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Webstersfamilybutchers
> 
> you can also phone them to make an order :thumb:


Wow! Mrproc. Hello! You've rejuvenated our thread!

I live Beverly Road and it's quite likely I've bumped into you sometime in the past?

That's a good offer on the chicken, fella. I usually get mine from B.M. Andrews further up.

Sometimes I go to Iceland - their frozen bags of chicken breasts were only £4 last month at Spring Bank.

Thanks pal, I'llpop into Websters in the morning as I'm off sick tonight drinking Guinness!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

yea its not a bad offer is it mate especially with free delivery. yea probably have bumped into you in the past used to go in a few of the pubs along bev road a few years ago starting in pilot and working up to town lol. have fun with the guinness :beer:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I might actually be able to visit Hull again now as I might be rekindling my romance with a fellow Hull man!


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Isnt hull.the arm pit of england??? Lol went to L.AS there once saw that guy that sang "things can only getter better" de ream i think had a fantastic nite. but thats it it was dark with loads of mad dog 20 20 fueling the nite!! happy times mate. then went.back to cottingham for the rest of my stay up north


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I am from Hull and so is @Sweat

I have a membership at Xercise4less, got it for £100 for 15 months. I have my own decked out home gym though which I train in primarily, generally just go to X4L for a week off / deload.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> I might actually be able to visit Hull again now as I might be rekindling my romance with a fellow Hull man!


Hi  yes you may visit me!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> Hi  yes you may visit me!


Maybe, see how this weekend goes, and bring my bloody DVD with you! :tongue:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I was actually quite harsh about Hull. That place made me discover chip spice, never heard of the stuff before but I love it. What I hate is that you lot say "bread cakes" it's a f.ucking bread roll mun :tongue:


Chip spice for the mo'focking win!!!

ON topic of who is from hull, I live here and have since 7 so kinda a Hullite!

Full of easy tarts and cheap drinks!! win win!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> I am from Hull and so is @Sweat
> 
> I have a membership at Xercise4less, got it for £100 for 15 months. I have my own decked out home gym though which I train in primarily, generally just go to X4L for a week off / deload.


As above from Hull also.

His home gym consists of one of those vibrating power plates by the way! He just sits on it and enjoys...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Chip spice for the mo'focking win!!!
> 
> ON topic of who is from hull, I live here and have since 7 so kinda a Hullite!
> 
> Full of easy tarts and cheap drinks!! win win!!


I sprinkled chip spice all over my chickens breasts and it tasted quite nice!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I sprinkled chip spice all over my breasts and it tastes nice, wanna try some Sweat?


Small edit to your above post....

And ok then, if your offering...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sweat said:


> As above from Hull also.
> 
> His home gym consists of one of those vibrating power plates by the way! He just sits on it and enjoys...


I used one of those power plates for 4 days and I think it gave me shin splints, it wrecked my shins but as soon as I stopped using it the pain went away within a day or two


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I used one of those power plates for 4 days and I think it gave me shin splints, it wrecked my shins but as soon as I stopped using it the pain went away within a day or two


Giving my actual opinion on them, is.... they maybe can be good if you are using them properly, but then again if you just maintain a squat position for 5-10 minutes regardless of a vibrating plate it is going to do some good.

Back to my usual self though, let me know if you wanna have a powerplate training session with me, quarter squats for the win!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> yea its not a bad offer is it mate especially with free delivery. yea probably have bumped into you in the past used to go in a few of the pubs along bev road a few years ago starting in pilot and working up to town lol. have fun with the guinness :beer:


Got my chicken, Mrproc. Great value. I've put it into foil parvels of two pieces each in the freezer. Where do you train these days? Forgive me if you've mentioned it before but I can't be ar*ed to look through the thread. Thanks again.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Home Physique said:


> I am from Hull and so is @Sweat
> 
> I have a membership at Xercise4less, got it for £100 for 15 months. I have my own decked out home gym though which I train in primarily, generally just go to X4L for a week off / deload.


Hi mate. I'm at X4less also. Was at Fitness First before all the staff and all the members left it abandoned. I'm warming to the gym now, even though it's more warehouse-looking than Arco is, where I work.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. I'm at X4less also. Was at Fitness First before all the staff and all the members left it abandoned. I'm warming to the gym now, even though it's more warehouse-looking than Arco is, where I work.


Yeah it's not bad, it does the job. I prefer it on a weekend when everyone seems to not go.

Our lass used to work for Arco in the head office doing the design for the "big book"


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sweat said:


> As above from Hull also.
> 
> His home gym consists of one of those vibrating power plates by the way! He just sits on it and enjoys...


Wouldn't it be great if all the guys on this Hull thread could meet up for a beer sometime? Perhaps an annual convention! And we can invite Beefdinner as well. It would be a good night out!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Home Physique said:


> Yeah it's not bad, it does the job. I prefer it on a weekend when everyone seems to not go.
> 
> Our lass used to work for Arco in the head office doing the design for the "big book"


I'll look out for you, bud. My best day is Saturday afternoon. As you say it's nice and quiet. Going from your photo here, I suppose I have to look for a lad who's a bit 'wild' looking? Maybe I'll wait until you're doing your final squat set and you'll have that expression! Me? I look the same as my pic but without the hat!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Wouldn't it be great if all the guys on this Hull thread could meet up for a beer sometime? Perhaps an annual convention! And we can invite Beefdinner as well. It would be a good night out!


I'd be up for a couple down prinny ave!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I'd be up for a couple down prinny ave!


Excellent! Anybody else?


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Got my chicken, Mrproc. Great value. I've put it into foil parvels of two pieces each in the freezer. Where do you train these days? Forgive me if you've mentioned it before but I can't be ar*ed to look through the thread. Thanks again.


Hi mate train I at muscleworld on holderness road. I was in there a couple of hours ago getting a bag of chicken as well, also got 18 of them trays for 20 quid as well to top the freezer up lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> Hi mate train I at muscleworld on holderness road. I was in there a couple of hours ago getting a bag of chicken as well, also got 18 of them trays for 20 quid as well to top the freezer up lol


I'm at Xercise4less now. It does for me in my advancing years! I don't bodybuild anymore buy I keep my strength training going. Still match the younger lads at arm and legs training! I believe a workmate of mine trains at Muscleworld. Known as Little Jon to us, he's about 4'9". You can't miss (see) him!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> I'd be up for a couple down prinny ave!


Don't think I ever took.you down there did I? Its nice, show.you next time


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> Don't think I ever took.you down there did I? Its nice, show.you next time


We can go for a walk tomorrow up the mountains!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> We can go for a walk tomorrow up the mountains!


Cool, yeah I'm up for that, like proper Sylvester stalone style!?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I'd be up for a couple down prinny ave!


If you're going, then so am I! Lol.

You too of course Cluk.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Should all have a meet up and a few drinks, be good.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Anybody from Hull.....working nights?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@mrproc Didn't manage to get to Websters today for the chicken. Was out and about and saw the same 5kg bags at Crawshaws for £22. A little bit more expensive.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

thats not a bad price mate websters deliver anywhere in hull for free if you spend over a tenner, just pay them when they drop it off. I normally get it delivered with me living up east hull. Bit cooler here today init. i like the warm weather but find it hard going at the gym.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Only time ive seen hull, was on tv, in only fools and horses.

I think ill give it a miss


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> thats not a bad price mate websters deliver anywhere in hull for free if you spend over a tenner, just pay them when they drop it off. I normally get it delivered with me living up east hull. Bit cooler here today init. i like the warm weather but find it hard going at the gym.


Cooler but not at Xercise4less. Such a cheapo gym that they don't put the air con on, or very low. Hasn't stopped me going though, but more tired. I'll see the first year contract out there and maybe move on


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

They don't turn it on at Dw or fit24 they're both like a furnace


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Friday night....

Zak's - Bevvy - Tofts - Xanders - Gardeners :beer:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I agree, jimmySteve. There was a time I might have tackled those silly weights. Ain't seen nobody pick 'em up yet. Anyway hope you get some idea about the place bud.


 @Spawn of Haney

in need of a gym buddy? I'm at DW in hull from the end of september :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

@Laurieloz what's hull like for a road cyclist? Just realised DW gym is 6 miles from my uni accomodation :cursing:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> @Laurieloz what's hull like for a road cyclist? Just realised DW gym is 6 miles from my uni accomodation :cursing:


From the uni, presuming you're digs are on Cottingham Road...Go straight at the main lights crossroad onto Clough Road ahead. You will see my gym, xercise4less as you cycle past. All the way to Stoneferry roundabout and go right along the length of Wincolmlee until you get to a smaller roundabout. Second left into Mount Pleasant, all the way up to the lights and you will see DW across the road on the left.

I used to go there for a while when it was JJB Sports but found it cramped and pokey. The free weights area is a joke.

Sorry!

Anyway, it's more like three miles, not six. Should've gone to Peak Physique for a true bodybuilder gym. I'm at Xercise4less 'cos I'm old now and just need somewhere cheap and nasty. It's only a stone's from from the uni for you. Rethink?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> @Laurieloz what's hull like for a road cyclist? Just realised DW gym is 6 miles from my uni accomodation :cursing:


You should have gone Xercise4less mate, its right near all the uni houses. I went to Nuffield last year when I was at Uni but that was only because I had a car.

Oh and Hull is crap for cycling, too many cars and its too flat :tongue:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone still go to the Sugar Mill? or Train at DW in Mt Pleasant ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Anyone still go to the Sugar Mill? or Train at DW in Mt Pleasant ?


Yes to both wheyman


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

J H said:


> You should have gone Xercise4less mate, its right near all the uni houses. I went to Nuffield last year when I was at Uni but that was only because I had a car.
> 
> Oh and Hull is crap for cycling, too many cars and its too flat :tongue:


The roads are in very poor condition, well for a bora that's been lowered 80mm on 18s lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> @Spawn of Haney
> 
> in need of a gym buddy? I'm at DW in hull from the end of september :lol:


Yeah gimme a shout I'm sure we can get a few sessions in.

Since the Dw refurb last year the free weights area is as big as anywhere else now, sadly there's always something bloody knackered!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> The roads are in very poor condition, well for a bora that's been lowered 80mm on 18s lol.


lol true and plenty of unnecessary speed bumps!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Ashcrapper I'm from Hull.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> The roads are in very poor condition, well for a bora that's been lowered 80mm on 18s lol.


You got a Maserati?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> @Ashcrapper I'm from Hull.


thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You got a Maserati?


Yeah a model Maserati, just a Vw Bora mate as I'm not quite flush enough lol.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah a model Maserati, just a Vw Bora mate as I'm not quite flush enough lol.


I know mate. Just checking. Last Maserati Bora I saw was at Earl's Court motor show in '76.

The VW is a good runner-up though


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> You should have gone Xercise4less mate, its right near all the uni houses. I went to Nuffield last year when I was at Uni but that was only because I had a car.
> 
> Oh and Hull is crap for cycling, too many cars and its too flat :tongue:


I was planning on but ended up paying for 14 months at DW, not sure if I can suspend the contract or not, I'll have to ask! And flat is fine for me, no longer training for road cycling, just use it to get about


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> From the uni, presuming you're digs are on Cottingham Road...Go straight at the main lights crossroad onto Clough Road ahead. You will see my gym, xercise4less as you cycle past. All the way to Stoneferry roundabout and go right along the length of Wincolmlee until you get to a smaller roundabout. Second left into Mount Pleasant, all the way up to the lights and you will see DW across the road on the left.
> 
> I used to go there for a while when it was JJB Sports but found it cramped and pokey. The free weights area is a joke.
> 
> ...


My uni accomodation is somewhere called the lawns, in cottingham itself, about 3 miles west of the uni. Cheers for the directions though, I might try and suspend my DW contract just for when I'm back in Smellin's for christmas and such. I'll look at peak physique!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah gimme a shout I'm sure we can get a few sessions in.
> 
> Since the Dw refurb last year the free weights area is as big as anywhere else now, sadly there's always something bloody knackered!


The DW I train at in St Helens is pretty big, the weights bit is probably about the size of a tennis court? got 4 bench presses, 6 mobile benches etc etc.

You might have to put up with someone slightly weaker than you :thumb:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks


what gym do you train at mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> My uni accomodation is somewhere called the lawns, in cottingham itself, about 3 miles west of the uni. Cheers for the directions though, I might try and suspend my DW contract just for when I'm back in Smellin's for christmas and such. I'll look at peak physique!


Aha. If you're in Cottingham, there's Total Fitness a stone's throw from your base. Check that out too, it's a decent gym


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Aha. If you're in Cottingham, there's Total Fitness a stone's throw from your base. Check that out too, it's a decent gym


I'll probably stay at DW, mainly because lazy student's such as myself don't like hassle of sorting things out :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll probably stay at DW, mainly because lazy student's such as myself don't like hassle of sorting things out :whistling:


No probs mate but it's a long bike ride


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> No probs mate but it's a long bike ride


If it's flat I could do the 6 miles in about 25 minutes I reckon, It'll keep the fat off me during this bulk :lol: cheers for the help though mate!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I was planning on but ended up paying for 14 months at DW, not sure if I can suspend the contract or not, I'll have to ask! And flat is fine for me, no longer training for road cycling, just use it to get about


DW is a long ride from Lawns! Fair play to you if you do that most days of the week! Especially with Hull's shitty weather lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> DW is a long ride from Lawns! Fair play to you if you do that most days of the week! Especially with Hull's shitty weather lol


Might try and fit it in after Uni so I don't have to make two trips, or just get my money's worth from the bus pass :whistling:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

im from my mums hull ?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> My uni accomodation is somewhere called the lawns, in cottingham itself, about 3 miles west of the uni. Cheers for the directions though, I might try and suspend my DW contract just for when I'm back in Smellin's for christmas and such. I'll look at peak physique!


What halls of residence you in there? I was in Nicholson block. Used to love cross keys


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What halls of residence you in there? I was in Nicholson block. Used to love cross keys


Morgan mate


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

If anybody IS from Hell, sorry Hull, then you have my deepest sympathy. It truly is a horrible place. Murderers should be sentenced to live there for the remainder of their days.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Might try and fit it in after Uni so I don't have to make two trips, or just get my money's worth from the bus pass :whistling:


Ahh did you buy that £200 bus pass? Can you use that to go anywhere in Hull or is it just from Cottingham to Uni?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> If anybody IS from Hell, sorry Hull, then you have my deepest sympathy. It truly is a horrible place. Murderers should be sentenced to live there for the remainder of their days.


lol Its like any area, has its nice areas and its shit areas


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> Ahh did you buy that £200 bus pass? Can you use that to go anywhere in Hull or is it just from Cottingham to Uni?


Yeah mate, think it say's I can use it to go anywhere  what course did you do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah mate, think it say's I can use it to go anywhere  what course did you do if you don't mind me asking?


Nice!  Bus it to DW? Although you'd probably have to get two buses to get there...

I did Management and Business with a year out on placement. What about you?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> If anybody IS from Hell, sorry Hull, then you have my deepest sympathy. It truly is a horrible place. Murderers should be sentenced to live there for the remainder of their days.


 :nono:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> Nice!  Bus it to DW? Although you'd probably have to get two buses to get there...
> 
> I did Management and Business with a year out on placement. What about you?


I have to get 3 buses to my girlfriends so I can deal with that haha, I'm doing chemistry with masters and a year's industrial placement


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I have to get 3 buses to my girlfriends so I can deal with that haha, I'm doing chemistry with masters and a year's industrial placement


Haha fair enough. Is that a five year course then? Personally I think they best thing about my whole degree was the industrial placement. That experience is what got me on a grad scheme. So you should be sorted with a masters and a placement!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> Haha fair enough. Is that a five year course then? Personally I think they best thing about my whole degree was the industrial placement. That experience is what got me on a grad scheme. So you should be sorted with a masters and a placement!


4 year course, 3rd year is the placement but I have to do the course work on top of it, but thankfully you only pay half the fees for that year, and the placement is paid :') I'd like a Phd but that's a loooooong way off haha :lol:


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll be going to Hull Uni in september and was looking at exercise4less. Can't be worse than St Helens trust me!


I'm going to Hull uni as well. What course are you studying?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> If anybody IS from Hell, sorry Hull, then you have my deepest sympathy. It truly is a horrible place. Murderers should be sentenced to live there for the remainder of their days.


Any reasoning for this or are you just a narrow minded p*nis?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> 4 year course, 3rd year is the placement but I have to do the course work on top of it, but thankfully you only pay half the fees for that year, and the placement is paid :') I'd like a Phd but that's a loooooong way off haha :lol:


Yeah half fees is still ridiculous though when all they do is mark 3 three assignments and visit you on placement twice! The girl I was on placement with was from Nottingham Uni and they only pay £600 for that year!

A masters seems like way too much work, never mind a PHD haha


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

J H said:


> Yeah half fees is still ridiculous though when all they do is mark 3 three assignments and visit you on placement twice! The girl I was on placement with was from Nottingham Uni and they only pay £600 for that year!
> 
> A masters seems like way too much work, never mind a PHD haha


I was looking at nottingham but didn't really like it :confused1: , they were abit better about fees though. What's the work load like on placement year?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> I'm going to Hull uni as well. What course are you studying?


Chemistry mate, yourself? also DON'T JOIN THE UNI GYM :lol:


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Chemistry mate, yourself? also DON'T JOIN THE UNI GYM :lol:


Hey,

I'm studying mechanical engineering. Just wondering what gym you go to? Also how far is it from the student houses?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I was looking at nottingham but didn't really like it :confused1: , they were abit better about fees though. What's the work load like on placement year?


Assignment wise? Well I had three assignments 2 4000 word ones and 1 8000 word one which is basically a learning journal. They are all pretty easy as you are basically writing about what you have done on placement, how you have improved etc. Also the company I was working for gave me a few hours a week to do them at work. So was basically getting paid to do my assignments lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hull will be a quiet place tomorrow. Challenge Cup Final.

50% are going to Wembley, another 49.99% are watching it on TV. The Rovers fan will be wandering the empty streets alone

come on you 'Ull!! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

What a waste of two hours drinking time. 20,000 Hull Fc fans distraught at Wembley.

They "played" sh¡te. Looked like they were in a daze! Wigan deserved to win.

I'm gonna get my Northen Soul records out and dance away my blues!!!


----------



## mmc1234 (Aug 23, 2013)

Living at the trees, go to hull uni gym. It's not that bad to be honest, peak times it's fcuking packed though!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

mmc1234 said:


> Living at the trees, go to hull uni gym. It's not that bad to be honest, peak times it's fcuking packed though!


Bet its dead in the mornings! Students dont do mornings!


----------



## mmc1234 (Aug 23, 2013)

J H said:


> Bet its dead in the mornings! Students dont do mornings!


Yeah! All the way through to lunch most days. Gets quite full from around 5pm till closing time.

Theres discounts if you're a member of sports societies too.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im not from hull but im from fecking hell,,,


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Im not from hull but im from fecking hell,,,


You'll never make it in stand-up, Trev


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> You'll never make it in stand-up, Trev


your right buddy,,,im laying down here fuking drunk as fuk


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> your right buddy,,,im laying down here fuking drunk as fuk


You're not alone, mate. Drowning my sorrows after the rugby!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> You're not alone, mate. Drowning my sorrows after the rugby!


If it was rugby i wud buy a rope buddy


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm studying mechanical engineering. Just wondering what gym you go to? Also how far is it from the student houses?


I'll be training at DW since I paid for 14 months at my current one (until sep 2014)  , it's 3 miles from campus, 6 from the lawns


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll be training at DW since I paid for 14 months at my current one (until sep 2014)  , it's 3 miles from campus, 6 from the lawns


How do you get to DW sports for training? Also, just wondering what year you are at uni?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> How do you get to DW sports for training? Also, just wondering what year you are at uni?


Bus or road bike mate, and starting this sep/oct!


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Bus or road bike mate, and starting this sep/oct!


Hey mate, join the facebook group. Also I been talking to some people and they've said xcercise4less is really cheap and close to uni, it cost on a tenner a month!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/560991257252577/


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> Hey mate, join the facebook group. Also I been talking to some people and they've said xcercise4less is really cheap and close to uni, it cost on a tenner a month!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/560991257252577/


It is pretty close to Uni but can get quite busy. But you cant go wrong for a tenner!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> Hey mate, join the facebook group. Also I been talking to some people and they've said xcercise4less is really cheap and close to uni, it cost on a tenner a month!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/560991257252577/


I'm on it pal! What's your fb name if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

MA1984 said:


> Hey mate, join the facebook group. Also I been talking to some people and they've said xcercise4less is really cheap and close to uni, it cost on a tenner a month!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/560991257252577/


Hi mate+ @Jimmysteve95

I'm at Xercise4less. I pay £9.99 per month. It's busy at peak times like any gym but there's lots of equipment, a massive free weights area.

It doesn't have basics like a water cooler, sauna, decent showers, but for a tenner it's alright and a gym is for training.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate+ @Jimmysteve95
> 
> I'm at Xercise4less. I pay £9.99 per month. It's busy at peak times like any gym but there's lots of equipment, a massive free weights area.
> 
> It doesn't have basics like a water cooler, sauna, decent showers, but for a tenner it's alright and a gym is for training.


Anywhere to lock a bike mate? And I'm gonna try and get DW to release me for my contract I think


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Anywhere to lock a bike mate? And I'm gonna try and get DW to release me for my contract I think


Cycle stands right outside the main doors mate.

I put mine there. There's people in and out all the time, it's quite safe.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Cycle stands right outside the main doors mate.
> 
> I put mine there. There's people in and out all the time, it's quite safe.


Good news mr loz, I got DW to release me from my contract for the duration of uni (they've basically let me pause my 12 months membership, pretty good of them really) so I'll be seeing you at xercise4less!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

no im not, but did you know a adult flamingo's legs can be 30-50 inches long, which is longer than their entire body


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Good news mr loz, I got DW to release me from my contract for the duration of uni (they've basically let me pause my 12 months membership, pretty good of them really) so I'll be seeing you at xercise4less!


Brill. When you get settled at Uni, we'll have to meet up. No doubt you'll have some good info at the uni, but anything else you need to know, give me a shout. :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Jimmysteve95

Will this be Fresher's Week for you then, or did you get to Hull when the schools went back?

Hope your digs are okay. Apparently, the university has just bought out the Portland Hotel in the city centre for student accommodation. Though you will like Cottingham, right on the edge of the countryside for bike riding


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> @Jimmysteve95
> 
> Will this be Fresher's Week for you then, or did you get to Hull when the schools went back?
> 
> Hope your digs are okay. Apparently, the university has just bought out the Portland Hotel in the city centre for student accommodation. Though you will like Cottingham, right on the edge of the countryside for bike riding


We only move in on the 28th feels like ages away!  I will have to come train with you some time though, not at x4l however, turns it's as dear as DW if you pay by the month haha. I was looking at doing one session a week at a place called vulcan though!

And booo freshers week, it means I have to talk to people face to face and not over a forum :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> We only move in on the 28th feels like ages away!  I will have to come train with you some time though, not at x4l however, turns it's as dear as DW if you pay by the month haha. I was looking at doing one session a week at a place called vulcan though!
> 
> And booo freshers week, it means I have to talk to people face to face and not over a forum :whistling:


I don't know why it would cost you so much at Xercise4less. It's only supposed to be a tenner a month. No matter.

I don't know Vulcan gym, must be a small bodybuilder's place. Anyway we can surely meet up sometime. Give me a bell when you get sorted out mate.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I don't know why it would cost you so much at Xercise4less. It's only supposed to be a tenner a month. No matter.
> 
> I don't know Vulcan gym, must be a small bodybuilder's place. Anyway we can surely meet up sometime. Give me a bell when you get sorted out mate.


I had a look on the website, for a peak membership and pay by the month it's £20 and a £20 admin fee, not worth it IMO. Plus I've paid for a year at DW so I can always join x4l next sept. Vulcan is a boxing/powerlifting gym mate, they do saturday strongman sessions which I'm looking forward to trying :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I had a look on the website, for a peak membership and pay by the month it's £20 and a £20 admin fee, not worth it IMO. Plus I've paid for a year at DW so I can always join x4l next sept. Vulcan is a boxing/powerlifting gym mate, they do saturday strongman sessions which I'm looking forward to trying :thumb:


I have seen Vulcan gym. It's between Anlaby Road and Hessle Road just away from the city centre.

Spit and sawdust place. Proper boxer's place that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I am in Hull although sometimes I wish I was somewhere else,I have been to worse places though...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> I am in Hull although sometimes I wish I was somewhere else,I have been to worse places though...


Born and bred or working here?


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

born and bred...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> born and bred...


That's alright then. You echo my views mate.

Whereabouts are you from and where do you train?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Boothferry Park.


Just noticed this L Man. You're joking me! :confused1:


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

isn't that a vulcan gym next to smyths toy shop on clough road laurieloz


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> isn't that a vulcan gym next to smyths toy shop on clough road laurieloz


Hi mate.

I don't know? I haven't noticed another gym.

There's Xercise4less, where I am on the other side of the road.

Quick Gym near the bridge on Bankside.

Fitness First closed down of course.

I'll have to have a look tomorrow! 

How are you anyway bud?


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I am East Hull and go to Muscle World Its only a fiver a week and you can go as often as you wish. I used to go to Peak Physique


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> I am East Hull and go to Muscle World Its only a fiver a week and you can go as often as you wish. I used to go to Peak Physique


Rovers fan? mg: :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@mrproc Vulcan Windows is on Clough Road mate.

They might not like us training in there though! 

Can't see a gym


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> @mrproc Vulcan Windows is on Clough Road mate.
> 
> They might not like us training in there though!
> 
> Can't see a gym


Vulcan gym is on oak road, just off clough road its on a little industrial estate right near mecca bingo and that toy shop.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Vulcan gym is on oak road, just off clough road its on a little industrial estate right near mecca bingo and that toy shop.


Well I never knew there was a gym down that road!

All these years I've lived on Riversdale Road too!

I'm gonna have to check this gym out. I'm with x4l till Jan, but I may look at Vulcan as well if I can pay-as-u-go sorta thing.

I only knew of a Vulcan gym at the back of Hessle Road.

Thanks for sorting my head out mate!  :blowme:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

No Im not a Rovers fan or FC fan I hate rugby and don't mention football Don't like that either...



Laurieloz said:


> Rovers fan? mg: :crying:


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

What was peak physique like?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> No Im not a Rovers fan or FC fan I hate rugby and don't mention football Don't like that either...


OK. Just checking, you being over on the East side.

I have a 'passing interest' in Hull FC and like to go to the pub to watch it, but I'm not a massive fan.

I'm not into football at all but I do like to see the Tigers do well just because it's good for the city.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Peak physique In aint a bad Gym I just moved to Muscle world as its closer to home...You can see the Gym on the net...Take a look..



Benls1991 said:


> What was peak physique like?


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> OK. Just checking, you being over on the East side.
> 
> I have a 'passing interest' in Hull FC and like to go to the pub to watch it, but I'm not a massive fan.
> 
> I'm not into football at all but I do like to see the Tigers do well just because it's good for the city.


6 weeks ago I lived West Hull then we did a move to East Hull ,Now we are trying to move back...


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

And as for Tigers doing well because it will be good for Hull....More jobs in the city that would be good for Hull..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> 6 weeks ago I lived West Hull then we did a move to East Hull ,Now we are trying to move back...


Haha. I don't blame you!

Good look with the searching


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes we made a big mistake,Had my car broke into 3 times in a fortnight and I cant Get a garage for my other car,plus the streets are a mess ,Should get the council up here to sort the area out,that would create jobs ...



Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I don't blame you!
> 
> Good look with the searching


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> Yes we made a big mistake,Had my car broke into 3 times in a fortnight and I cant Get a garage for my other car,plus the streets are a mess ,Should get the council up here to sort the area out,that would create jobs ...


It's a pain having to move all over again. Good luck mate


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes but ITS got to happen...where are you?????



Laurieloz said:


> It's a pain having to move all over again. Good luck mate


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I don't know? I haven't noticed another gym.
> 
> ...


Im ok cheers mate only noticed the gym when gettin few bits to start the kids crimbo shopping off lol. Hows life treating you mate good I hope


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> Im ok cheers mate only noticed the gym when gettin few bits to start the kids crimbo shopping off lol. Hows life treating you mate good I hope


Talking to my missus and she goes to garage called Steve's and Vulcan gym is next to that, right where you said. Says it only looks small though I'll still take a look.

I'm fine by the way, juggling my training around a lot but I think I've arrived at a good format!

Pleased you're okay mate:thumbup1:

@Classicone I'm down Riversdale Road mate, opposite Cross Keys


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Any training today or plans for the weekend fellas?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been at work all night and heard some news about the flooding...

It seems Hessle Road to the Infirmary is still a mess athough they have been clearing up through the night.

The high tide is expected between 8-9 am though and there will probably be more flooding from Hessle to the city centre.

Ferensway is closed, as is the A63 towards Ferriby.

Listen to traffic reports, Radio Humberside and please

Be careful if you're travelling guys.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I've been at work all night and heard some news about the flooding...
> 
> It seems Hessle Road to the Infirmary is still a mess athough they have been clearing up through the night.
> 
> ...


I've got to go save the server room now, got a small timeframe aswell before the next surge hits us.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> I've got to go save the server room now, got a small timeframe aswell before the next surge hits us.


Whereabouts is this mate?


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

This is on the docks, in between smith and nephew and Kingston retail park. Apparently it was all closed off last kith but since it's subsided, bunch of us has to get in there and save the server room


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> This is on the docks, in between smith and nephew and Kingston retail park. Apparently it was all closed off last kith but since it's subsided, bunch of us has to get in there and save the server room


Good luck with that, bud.

Apparently the A63 will be closed right from Mount Pleasant to Ferriby until lunchtime.

The next flood will causr chaos at rush hour.

I think traffic will come to a standstill all day. The blinkered Christmas shoppers won't help matters either.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Well I never knew there was a gym down that road!
> 
> All these years I've lived on Riversdale Road too!
> 
> ...


I think vulcan's the powerlifting gym, was gonna check out the strength sessions on a saturday morning


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I think vulcan's the powerlifting gym, was gonna check out the strength sessions on a saturday morning


I've had a drive past this gym since but it's very small.

May be okay, as you say, for a 'brute strength' session if you wanted that.

I'm settled at X4L now though. The equipment is suited to my programme


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I've had a drive past this gym since but it's very small.
> 
> May be okay, as you say, for a 'brute strength' session if you wanted that.
> 
> I'm settled at X4L now though. The equipment is suited to my programme


They've got some good vid's on there site, all like farmers walks, stones, log press etc  If I'm honest for what it is, X4L is great


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> They've got some good vid's on there site, all like farmers walks, stones, log press etc  If I'm honest for what it is, X4L is great


Certainly not my thing at all. I'm happy where I am too.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

My gyms just announced that it'll reopen on Tuesday! Phew


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> My gyms just announced that it'll reopen on Tuesday! Phew


It won't take you long to get back into it mate

I've been really lazy this weekend.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just glad it's open again, I was hitting a really good run before it shut aswell


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Just glad it's open again, I was hitting a really good run before it shut aswell


I know mate. It's always the same when things are going just right. Something crops up out of the blue.

You'll get back into the swing of things tomorrow. I'm going back today after three days of bone idleness!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I know mate. It's always the same when things are going just right. Something crops up out of the blue.
> 
> You'll get back into the swing of things tomorrow. I'm going back today after three days of bone idleness!


Haha same here, I was out on the town sat night, bad i know, probs the worst thing i can do when trying to gain mass lol

Ah well, looking forward to hitting it tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Haha same here, I was out on the town sat night, bad i know, probs the worst thing i can do when trying to gain mass lol
> 
> Ah well, looking forward to hitting it tomorrow


Nothing wrong with a few pints occasionally mate. Your friends are more important than the gym.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Nothing wrong with a few pints occasionally mate. Your friends are more important than the gym.


Yeah gota relax at some point eh mate


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Nothing wrong with a few pints occasionally mate. Your friends are more important than the gym.


You have to socialise now and again , and a couple of well earned pints is a good reward for all them days of slinging Iron around....


----------

